# STOLEN FURSUIT!!! HELP!!!



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 22, 2013)

*~*~ ~*~ ~*~ ~*~ ~*~ ~*~ ~*~*

Alright people listen up, my friend 


  karmelofuzz has had her Ame partial fursuit stolen from her an her mate's car last night. Nothing else in the car was taken but just the partial fursuit. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4459285/

The *head*, *arms *an *tail *were what was taken from the car. Here are pics of what the suit looks like...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8029882/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10165813/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10165432/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10165403/

Please pass the word around this, we need to find this an the person who is responsible for taking it.

If anyone see this around or worn by someone then let me an 


  karmelofuzz know *IMMEDIATELY*!!

*~*~ ~*~ ~*~ ~*~ ~*~ ~*~ ~*~*


~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## Translord (Mar 22, 2013)

I sure hope you find it! D:


----------



## Teal (Mar 22, 2013)

Why so many suits being stolen lately?


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 22, 2013)

Translord said:


> I sure hope you find it! D:


Yea, so do I.



Teal said:


> Why so many suits being stolen lately?


I dont know, this is just all messed up.


----------



## JackTail (Mar 22, 2013)

Where was the car when the suit was taken?

It would narrow the search a lot


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 22, 2013)

Why'd you steal any part of another's fursuit? If you wore it in public / at a con it'd make it quite obvious they'd stolen it if you reported enough (even if you didn't, there's the risk). And if it's a non-furry, then why, just why would you do that? What use would the suit be? And if a furry hater why target the suit and not the entire car as well? It just sounds strange. It makes me wonder if some materials fursuits tend to be made from just self-combust over night. Welp, hope you find it.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Mar 22, 2013)

Kio Maru said:


> Why'd you steal any part of another's fursuit? If you wore it in public / at a con it'd make it quite obvious they'd stolen it if you reported enough (even if you didn't, there's the risk). And if it's a non-furry, then why, just why would you do that? What use would the suit be? And if a furry hater why target the suit and not the entire car as well? It just sounds strange. It makes me wonder if some materials fursuits tend to be made from just self-combust over night. Welp, hope you find it.



I know right, most so with this one since its HOT PINK an all. It can be easily spotted an thanks, i hope we do find it soon.


----------



## IFtheRavehound (Mar 29, 2013)

Who the hell steals a fursuit? You never know what if could have been used for, where it's from, and what germs it has. Now I'm not saying this fursuit is a murrsuit or is dirty, but still. And then it's not like you can wear it around. There's pictures of it and people know it's not your's and it's HOT FREAKING PINK.

I'll definitely keep an eye out at any conventions I travel to and videos on YouTube of fursuit outings and what not.

This is the second suit I've seen stolen.


----------



## Twyla (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out... That's horrible... What a stupid thing to steal, you could never show it off... Hope it's found soon. :/


----------

